# Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express Mail



## rodentrancher (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi to all you Froggie people. Dave and I ordered 5 small GTF's from the Frogs-for-Sale website. He's based in Adelaide, and will ship them to all states Express Mail. Picked em up yesterday at Renmark PO. They arrived in very good condition. They come in one of those tubs you can buy crickets in. Airholes in lid. That tub is then packed in one of those little blue foam eskies with a section cut out for an airhole(a piece of flywire stuck over it). Then the whole lot is placed in one of those cardboard post boxes. Anyway we were very pleased with the whole deal. $10 each plus postage. But lordy, they are so tiny, as big as Dave's thumbnail. Have had to put them in a separate tank, as our big GTF's would have a nice meal. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2005)

Whats the website address?


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jan 21, 2005)

www.frogs-for-sale.com he was great when i got my bell frogs


----------



## Parko (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.wildsky.net/vivarium/evivariu.htm
Just to inspire the frog fanatics here is a site with some absolutely stunning frog set up's.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 21, 2005)

Would this method of shipment work with other herps? I'd doubt young snakes are quite as delicate as frog metamorphs.
-H


----------



## tourett (Jan 21, 2005)

Nephrurus, I think that is how they do send them. I recieved a snake by mail, in a pillow case which was in a foam esky with paper and holes, which was in a box with more paper and holes. No Problems
Tourett


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2005)

How many times do I have to tell people it's illegal?
I know first hand how mail is processed and only an idiot would send a snake through the mail.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 21, 2005)

I think that Virgin do a pretty good job with airfreighting Snakes? Saw some down at Adelaide Airport at Virgin depot once, waiting for pickup. In the office on the counter.


----------



## Cerion (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express Mail*



Parko said:


> http://www.wildsky.net/vivarium/evivariu.htm
> Just to inspire the frog fanatics here is a site with some absolutely stunning frog set up's.



That would have to be the best site for vivarium ideas some stunning set-ups there. warning you can spend hours looking at them. I beleive there are some this is how we did it images too.

don't look too long however you might just get the bug for a terrific looking home for your reptiles / amphibians


----------



## trader (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Congrats on the new lil frogs Cheryl! I remember when we bought ours a few years back and they were also the size of our thumbnail...They are quite nice additions to our home.  

The advertiser of ad 436-200 on the HerpTrader is the same man whom you have purchased your frogs from.  It is great to hear feedback on how well he packages the frogs and deals with the buyers. :wink: 

Some of you may have seen these photos I have sent in before, but for those that haven't here are a few of our terrarium Daavid built a few years ago. He used timber from fence palings when we tore down our old fence.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Thanks trader. Well, I just reckon if you get a good deal, you need to tell people. He also sent us a caresheet with them. They've been eating flies, but I went and got some small crix for em, they were all hunting around in the aquarium for them last night. Does anybody know of a good way to catch houseflies(not blowies), without having smelly old meat hanging around please? Would they eat whiteants?? We now have 5 big GTF's and these 5 little ones. Its becoming a frog farm here. :lol: Now going to see if we can do a deal for a Murray Darling hatchling. Got a spare aquarium now. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## trader (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Hi Cheryl, Remember GTF's will eat anything they can fit in their mouths...We started our teeny weeny frogs on SFR's (speckled feeder roaches) and that has been their only diet, dusted in Rep-Cal calcium and herptivite. (Available from Brian at the HerpShop) Once in awhile we catch a fly or moth in our hand and drop it in their terrarium and watch them go for it..
Keep us posted on how they are doing...
Cheers, Jude


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Hey, thanks Jude. Will try and separate some of the baby cockies from all the big ones. Love your terrarium by the way. Also all the froggies. Our terrarium is one of those double glass doored drink fridges. Works well. Will get some photos when we get our new digi cam. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## instar (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Chez catching flies is not too hard, I used to do for my turts when they were tiny.
If you have a dustbuster, clean the bag thoroughly, prefrably a cordless one, you can get them for about $20
I cut a small hole in an icecream container lid, whack something for bait inside, even some cordial or coke or something (not too smelly) leave it outside and there will be swarms of flies in no time.
just stick the dustbuster over the hole and suck em up, then put the whole dustbuster in the freezer for few minutes, not too long or they die (didnt matter with turts) they cant move and you just empty em straight into the enclosure. After a bit they come to, and start buzzing about. Froggy dinner is served!


----------



## angelrose (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

OMG they are so cute, they look like the fake frogs in the gift shops lmao

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

oh wow guys check this out, its off that site you mention earlier......... http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vivarium/egon0304.htm


----------



## Parko (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Great site isn't it Angel? If i get back into frogs i'll be going live setting, false floor, automatic fogger/mister all the way after seeing some of those set-up's.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Wow angel, that is such an awesome vivarium. makes me jealous.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Inny, I will try that for fly catching as well. thats if the darn ants don't get there first, LOL!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

I would never buy from someone who sent animals through the mail, the guy should be shot in my opinion!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frogs-For-Sale Website - New Frogs sent Express*

Hey Angel, take a look at this one. This guy from Taiwan has built a whole frog room in what looks like his bathroom? Wonder where he has a bath or shower? :lol: 

http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vivarium/chint030115.htm


----------

